# [Baubericht] PC-Lautsprecher



## iNsTaBiL (18. August 2012)

* Pico Lino 2 - Ein Lautsprecher entsteht*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo liebe Community!

Wie man schon am Titel erkennen kann, gehts hier handwerklich ans Werk!

Jahrelang wurde ich von 50€-Tröten verschiedenster Hersteller "beschallt". Mehr als Beschallung war das leider nie.
Und warum kauft sich jeder diese Teile? Ich denke aus 2 Gründen. Der erste ist natürlich der geringe finanzielle Aspekt, mit dem man schon viel Wumms bekommen kann.
So hat man mit 50 Euro schon ziemlich viel Auswahl. Mit Auswahl meine ich aber eher die optischen Unterschiede, als die klanglichen 
Der zweite Grund, warum diese Systeme so gut laufen wurde schon erwähnt - der Wumms. 
Meiner Meinung nach überzeugt (bei Unwissenden) ein großer Tiefgang aufs erste mal viel mehr, als klare Höhen oder eine gute Räumlichkeit.

Da ich nie in den Genuss besserer Lautsprecher gekommen bin, war ich auch damit immer zufrieden.
Doch wenn man einmal etwas besseres gehört hat und sich auch dafür interessiert, dann wird man anspruchsvoller...

Vor ein paar Wochen mussten neue PC-Lautsprecher her. Doch ich wollte mich nicht mehr mit einem einfachen 2.1-System zufrieden geben.
Also gleich mal von der netten Community beraten lassen 
Hier kam der kompetente Zappaesk ins Gespräch, der mir den Selbstbau ans Herz legte und mir viele Tipps gab. An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an dich 
Da ich schon lange mal wieder handwerklich aktiv werden wollte, bot sich die Gelegenheit perfekt an.

So wurden innerhalb von 3 Tagen die Bauteile, wie Chassis, Dämmmaterial, Elektronik, usw. geliefert.
Der Bausatz trägt den Namen "Pico Lino 2". Hier sind die verschiedenen Teile aufeinander abgestimmt mit einem passendem Bauplan fürs Gehäuse.
Es handelt sich um eine kleine TML Box (*T*rans*m*ission *L*ine)
Wer dazu mehr lesen möchte kann sich den Artikel mal durchlesen: Transmissionline-Gehäuse

*Der Bau kann also losgehen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der erste Schritt ist natürlich das Zuschneiden der Platten. Ich verwendete MDF - Es ist günstig, klasse zu bearbeiten, sehr gleichmäßig, sehr dicht und deswegen klasse für akustische Anwendungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sich Schwingungen und Ecken nicht gut vertragen, muss das Ende der TML rund werden.
Nach ein paar Streicheleinheiten mit der Raspel und Schleifpapier war das Ergebnis schon ganz zufriedenstellend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spaltöffung sollte relativ genau sein, weswegen man am besten mit dem Ausgang der TML anfängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt müssen ersteinmal ein paar Wände eingezogen werden. Mit viel Ponal Express und einem Winkel geht das relativ zügig.
Auf dem letzten Bild erkennt man schon gut den TML-Kanal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sich die Luft hinter dem Treiber sehr schnell bewegt, muss hier eine Fase geschnitten/geschliffen werden, damit er genügend Luft zum Atmen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun wird die Schallwand ins Gehäuse integriert und schon steht der Rohbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da alleine blöd ist, hab ich ihm noch einen Bruder gebastelt. Sie verstehen sich übrigens prächtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um unerwünschte Resonanzen zu vermeiden, werden die Wände größtenteils mit Nadelfilz ausgekleidet.
Zum Befestigen eignet sich doppelseitiges Klebeband bestens. Hinter den Treiber kommt ebenfalls ein Stück Polyesterdämmmaterial.

...


----------



## iNsTaBiL (20. August 2012)

*AW: ein kleiner PC-Lautsprecher im Eigenbau*

...weiter gehts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil eckig langweilig ist, bekommt das (fast) fertige Gehäuse noch Rundungen. Außerdem soll es Auswirkungen auf den Klang haben...
Damit beim schleifen nicht all zu viel Staub ins Gehäuse gelangt habe ich das Loch für den Treiber mit Paketband zugeklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kann man kreativ werden: Natur lassen (was bei MDF nicht so schön ist); lackieren; funieren...
Ich habe mich fürs Lackieren entschieden, da es am einfachsten und günstigsten ist. Da ich noch eine Dose Hochglanzlack in Weiß zu Hause hatte,
war der Farbton schnell besiegelt. Die weiße Membran hamoniert ganz gut mit dem weißen Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nocheinmal der Blick ins innere. Man erkennt hier den Sperrkreis, der dafür sorgt, unerwünschte Peaks zu dämpfen.
Darüber liegt der 2. Teil der Dämmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lautsprecher sind fertig! Es war zwar eine Menge Arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


*Zum Klang:*

Da ich kein Klangprofi bin, kann ich leider nicht in dem Umfang schreiben.
Außerdem sollte es hauptsächlich beim Baubericht bleiben.

Als die Lautsprecher zum ersten Mal ertönten, war ich ersteinmal baff. Diese kristallklaren Höhen, diese Räumlichkeit und vorallem der Tiefgang bei diesen kleinen Treibern.
Jeder der bei mir Probehören war, suchte in Schreibtischnähe einen Subwoofer oder fragte mich, ob in den LS ein zusätzlicher Sub verbaut ist. Ganz warhaben wollte es keiner,
dass der Klang nur aus diesen beiden kleinen Treibern kommt. Hier zahlt sich der aufwändigere Bau des Gehäuses aus. Die 2 kleinen Treiber erzeugen einen unglaublichen Druck und eine klasse Dynamik.
Man kann sagen, sie bauen ein sehr natürliches Klangbild auf. Der Equalizer ist überflüssig und wird bei mir auf "Default" bleiben.
Testweise spielte ich mit dem Equalizer rum und habe bemerkt, um wie viel die LS anders klingen können. Bei meinen alten Boxen hat man bei weitem nicht so viel Unterschied gehört.

Der Tiefgang ist zwar für diese Treiber klasse, doch meiner Meinung nach reicht er nicht für sehr basslastige Lieder. Die meiste Musik aus dem Elektro-Genre basiert nähmlich auf einen pegelfesten Tiefgang unter der 50 Hz Marke. Weiter kommen die LS nähmlich nicht. Doch bei den meisten Musikrichtungen haben die Pico Lino´s eine sehr gute Performance hingelegt.
Live-Auftritte waren bei mir zu Hause noch nie so real wie jetzt. Es werden keine Instrumente oder Stimmen vermischt. Man könnte meinen, jede Stimme und jedes Instrument kommt aus einem eigenen Lautsprecher.

Kleiner Nachtrag: nach ein paar Wochen Einspielzeit hat sich nocheinmal etwas getan. Vor allem hat sich etwas im Tieftonbereich getan, der nun etwas präsenter ist und das Klangbild nun schön harmonisch macht. 

Für Party´s sind sie aber nicht gebaut. Doch für den Musikgenuss am PC reicht die Lautstärke vollkommen aus. Normalerweiße höre ich nicht an ihrem Maximum.
Man kann auch mal etwas lauter hören. Doch wenn man große Räume beschallen möchte und/oder extrem laut hören will, dann wird man mit diesen Boxen keine Freude haben.


*Zum Preis:*

Der Bausatz hat für beide LS 100€ gekostet. Dazu kommen noch kosten fürs Holz (10€) und der Lack (20€).
Werkzeug war größtenteils schon zu Hause. Ohne die Grundausstattung von Werkzeug braucht man mit dem Bau nicht anfangen.

Für ~130€ bekommt man klasse Lautsprecher, die um einiges besser sind, als Fertigboxen der gleichen Preisklasse. Wer also handwerklich nicht ganz unbegabt ist und Spaß mit Holz und 
Elektronik hat, der sollte sich den Selbstbau wirklich überlegen. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen und die nächsten Lautsprecher sind schon in Planung 


Bei Fragen zum Bau o.ä. stehe sehr gerne zur Verfügung.

LG
Alex


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. August 2012)

Viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## Knäcke (22. August 2012)

Super Bericht

Würde auch gerne mal ein Boxenpaar selbst bauen und dieser Bericht macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht! 
Die Verarbeitung ist dir auch super gelungen!
Von meiner Seite aus, noch viel Spass mit den Boxen!


Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Sind die Boxen jetzt aktiv und wenn nicht, wie steuerst du sie an?
Wenn sie passiv sind, wo hast du die Kabeldurchführung, bzw. die Anschlüsse platziert?

Und wenn man fragen darf, um was handelt es sich den bei den angesprochenen nächsten Lautsprechern?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. August 2012)

Zuersteinmal dankeschön 

Die Boxen sind passiv und werden von meinem Denon PMA-700V befeuert. Die Anschlüsse sind auf der Rückseite.
Ungefähr da, wo sie bei normalen Lautsprechern auch sind. 

Die nächsten Lautsprecher werden Standlautsprecher für meinen Fernseher. Welches Modell genau weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Hast du einfach Kabel nach außen durchgeführt, oder als Buchsen/Schraubklemmen für Bannanenstecker/normale Lautsprecherkabel eingebaut?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. August 2012)

Habe in Post #2 noch ein Bild eingefügt...

Es wurden jeweils 2 Polklemmen aus vergoldetem Messing verwendet.


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

So sieht das doch super aus! Sehr schön gelöst

Danke noch für das Bild


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. August 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Danke noch für das Bild


 
kein problem


----------



## Bier (22. August 2012)

Erstmal ein dickes Lob, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast uns von deinem Projekt zu berichten
Da ich unbedingt vernünftige Lautsprecher für die Wohnung meiner Freundin brauche (ich kann ihre noname-Minianlage nicht mehr hören ), werde ich mir die Pico Lino 2 nochmal genauer anschauen. Ich will nämlich kein Vermögen ausgeben und Pegel und extremer Tiefgang ist auch eher nebensächlich. 
Außerdem wird man für den Preis wohlkaum etwas vergleichbares fertiges finden


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. August 2012)

Dankeschön 
Wie schon gesagt, kann ich den Selbstbau dieser Pico Linos nur empfehlen. Klasse Preis, klasse Leistung.
Falls du dich entschieden hast und spezielle Fragen hast immer raus damit


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (24. August 2012)

Tolle Leistung iNsTaBiL!
Hatte mich auch schon mal über Boxenbau schlau gemacht aber hatte noch nicht den Mumm es selbst auszuprobieren.
Was hast du für einen Treiber verwendet und hast du das Volumen der Box berechnet oder einfach "frei Schnauze" genommen? 
Bin überrauscht, dass ein Treiber für höhen und Tiefgang reicht :O

Nochmal ein großes Lob! 
Schöne Bilder, gut dokumentiert und ein super Endergebnis!


----------



## semimasta (24. August 2012)

Servus,

hm du brauchst keine Frequenzweiche für das Ding weils ja ein Breitbänder ist – maximaler Wirkungsgrad und einfacher zu bauen oder?

Cya Yakup


----------



## Marci010593 (24. August 2012)

Ich muss schon sagen sehr schönes Projekt das Du da hattest.
Die Arbeit ist Dir wirklich sehr gut gelungen, die Lautsprecher sehen auch total edel aus. 
Vielen dank für diesen Kasse Bericht. 

Weiter Soooooo !!!


----------



## Bier (25. August 2012)

semimasta schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hm du brauchst keine Frequenzweiche für das Ding weils ja ein Breitbänder ist – maximaler Wirkungsgrad und einfacher zu bauen oder?
> 
> Cya Yakup


 Da sind doch Bauteile für eine Frequenzweiche bei, die man sich zusammenlöten muss. Auch Breitbänder benötigen meistens eine.


----------



## semimasta (25. August 2012)

@Bier

stimmt ich seh ne Spule und nen Kondensator.... 
...warum benötigen sie "meistens" eine, hängt wahrscheinlich vom Treiber ab?

Cya Yakup


----------



## DrPeacemaker (25. August 2012)

Für ein Erstlingsprojekt eine sehr gute Arbeit. Ich habe bereits 6 verschiedene Paar Lautsprecher gebaut (darunter auch die Pico Lino 1 mit dem gelben Treiber), aber meine wurden nie so saubert wie deine aufgebaut. 

Du wirst auch bei deinem neuen Projekt Schwierigkeiten haben so gut klingende LS zu finden. Da musst du mit mindestens 200€ pro Seite rechnen. Meine letzte Errungenschaft ist ein 5.1 System mit den Bausatz von Quint Audio QAE CX 3.0 (Omnes Audio CX 3.0 Coax mit Tangbad W69-1042) und erst diese haben einen bessern Klang gezaubert als meine Pico Lino 1 (selbst die Visaton Couplet mit über 600€ waren keinen deut besser).

Viel Spaß mit den weiteren Projekten. Selbtbau macht süchtg.


----------



## Metalic (25. August 2012)

großes lob, ich finde die ls sind dir super gelungen. da bekomme ich lust so etwas einmal selbst zu probieren. meine 50€ ls funktionieren zwar noch aber irgendwie juckt es in den fingern.

eine frage habe ich dann aber noch. die frage wirkt warscheinlich völlig verblödet, aber wie schließe ich die an? einfach an die soundkarte oder wie?


----------



## DrPeacemaker (25. August 2012)

Du benötigst einen Verstärker, weil die Soundkarte sowas nicht hat. Ich habe hier auch selbstbau LS an meinem PC und die sind eben passiv. Auf einem Flohmarkt habe ich mir alte PC Plastikwürfel mit eingebauter Elektronik geholt, wo die Chassis defekt waren. Dort habe ich dann die Elektronik ausgebaut, von Conrad für 6€ eine kleines Gehäuse aus Kunstoff geholt und die Elektronik da reingepflanzt. Die 2x 5Watt Sinus reichen vollkommen aus, sind ja auch keine Party LS.


----------



## Metalic (25. August 2012)

könntest du mir einmal so einen pc vestärker verlinken, zb von geizhals? wäre super


----------



## DrPeacemaker (25. August 2012)

Sythe Kama Bay Amp Kro Scythe Kama Bay AMP Kro (SDA-1100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Metalic (25. August 2012)

DrPeacemaker schrieb:


> Sythe Kama Bay Amp Kro Scythe Kama Bay AMP Kro (SDA-1100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

danke dir.
wieder ein wenig schlauer


----------



## Bier (25. August 2012)

semimasta schrieb:
			
		

> @Bier
> 
> stimmt ich seh ne Spule und nen Kondensator....
> ...warum benötigen sie "meistens" eine, hängt wahrscheinlich vom Treiber ab?
> ...



Genau kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen. Zappaesk hatte es die Tage mal erklärt mein ich.


----------



## sipsap (25. August 2012)

müsste dann ja keine frequenzweiche sein, sondern ne bandsperre bzw -pass


----------



## DrPeacemaker (25. August 2012)

Entweder Sperr- oder *Saugkreis*.


----------



## sipsap (25. August 2012)

was exakt aufs gleiche hinausläuft, aber hast recht bei den bauteilen wirds eins von beiden sein.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

zuersteinmal ein Dankeschön an alle und ein Entschuldigung, dass ich erst jetzt zurückschreibe.

Ich versuche mal alle Fragen in den Post zu bekommen. Falls ich etwas vergesse bitte sofort nachboren 

Der Treiber ist ein Breitbänder von Vifa ("Vifa 9 119/8"). Das Gehäusevolumen beträgt ca. 8l. Das Gehäuse ist aber nicht selber berechnet. Es handelt sich um einen Bausatz, bei dem alle Teile aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Man muss also im Grunde genommen "nur" das Gehäuse selber bauen. Alle restlichen Teile sind im Bausatz enthalten. 
Selber hätte ich ein Gehäuse und die Komponenten nicht berechnen können. Dies verlangt sehr viel Ahnung und Erfahrung.

Eine Frequenzweiche braucht ein Breitbänder nicht, da ja alle Töne von einem Treiber kommen. Was man auf dem Bild erkennt ist ein Sperrkreis, der den Frequenzgang "glättet" und somit ein harmonischeres Klangbild erzeugt. Dieser besteht lediglich aus einem Kondensator, eine Spule und ein Widerstand, die paralell verlötet werden.

Da die Lautsprecher passiv sind, muss zwischen Soka und Lautsprecher ein Verstärker her (bei mir ein Denon PMA-700V, den ich schon fast in Rente geschickt habe).

LG
Alex


----------



## Zappaesk (1. September 2012)

So, kaum zurück aus dem - wie ich meine - wohlverdienten Urlaub  finde ich hier diesen wirklich gelungenen Bericht üder die Pico Linos 2. Ich muss sagen sauber! So gut sind meine nicht lackiert! An Hochglanz habe ich mich allerdings gar nicht erst rangetraut. Mein Sohn wollte blau, ich seidenmatt - so sind wir uns einig geworden...

Hast du die Treiber eingefräst? Entweder ich habs übersehen / -lesen oder du hast nicht beschrieben... na seis drum. Ich wünsche viel Spaß! Für dein nächstes Projekt mit Stand LS können wir uns gerne wieder kurzschließen... ich hab da so ein paar Ideen...



sipsap schrieb:


> was exakt aufs gleiche hinausläuft, aber hast recht bei den bauteilen wirds eins von beiden sein.



Ein Saug- und ein Sperrkreis sind von ihrer Wirkung her praktisch identisch. Elektrisch aber schon unterschiedlich aufgebaut. So brauchts für einmal ein Parallelglied um zu funktionieren, was man bei nem Breitbänder in Mangel einer "echten" Weiche ja gar nicht hat. Ist aber net so wichtig...



semimasta schrieb:


> @Bier
> 
> stimmt ich seh ne Spule und nen Kondensator....
> ...warum benötigen sie "meistens" eine, hängt wahrscheinlich vom Treiber ab?


 
Das hängt vom Treiber, vom Gehäuse und von dessen Schallwandbreite ab. Ein einzelner Treiber im Gehäuse bzw. in einer Schallwand hat normalerweise keinen perfekt linearen Frequenzgang. An den Kanten entstehen Beugungen und Überhöhungen (Bafflestep), das Gehäuse erzeugt je nach Auslegungen Buckel im Grundton, Bass oder sonst wo, es gibt Resonanzen im Gehäuse durch stehende Wellen, das Chassis selber ist nicht 100% linear,... das muss (kann / sollte) in der Frequenz"weiche" (ist ja an sich keine Weiche im reinen Wortsinn) mehr oder weniger begradigt werden. 

Es gibt LS, die ganz ohne Eingriffe laufen, aber meist braucht man schon die eine oder andere Korrektur. BB Fans lassen z.T. trotz all der Unperfektionen schon mal die Weiche weg und leben mit den Verfärbungen, gewinnen aber an Lebendigkeit und Wirkungsgrad - muss man selber abwägen, richtig oder falsch gibt es mMn bei Hifi nicht, es muss halt gefallen!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (2. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So, kaum zurück aus dem - wie ich meine - wohlverdienten Urlaub  finde ich hier diesen wirklich gelungenen Bericht üder die Pico Linos 2. Ich muss sagen sauber! So gut sind meine nicht lackiert! An Hochglanz habe ich mich allerdings gar nicht erst rangetraut. Mein Sohn wollte blau, ich seidenmatt - so sind wir uns einig geworden...
> 
> Hast du die Treiber eingefräst? Entweder ich habs übersehen / -lesen oder du hast nicht beschrieben... na seis drum. Ich wünsche viel Spaß! Für dein nächstes Projekt mit Stand LS können wir uns gerne wieder kurzschließen... ich hab da so ein paar Ideen...



Erstmal Dankeschön  

Die Treiber sind nicht eingefräst, weil ich leider nicht die Mittel dazu hatte. Vor dem nächsten Projekt werd ich dich auf jeden Fall kontaktieren 

LG
Alex


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. September 2012)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:


> Da die Lautsprecher passiv sind, muss zwischen Soka und Lautsprecher ein Verstärker her (bei mir ein Denon PMA-700V, den ich schon fast in Rente geschickt habe).
> 
> LG
> Alex


 
Falls du den Denon zufälligerweise ganz in Rente schicken möchtest, würde ich dir gerne ein Angebot dafür machen, bei dir ist er ja hoffnungslos unterfordert 

Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Bericht, richtig gute Arbeit


----------



## iNsTaBiL (6. September 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> Falls du den Denon zufälligerweise ganz in Rente schicken möchtest, würde ich dir gerne ein Angebot dafür machen, bei dir ist er ja hoffnungslos unterfordert
> 
> Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Bericht, richtig gute Arbeit


 

Dankeschön 


Möglicherweiße wird der Denon abgelöst...Falls ja, dann gebe ich dir bescheid


----------



## Metalic (24. Oktober 2012)

Hat sich eigentlich schon etwas mit den Standlautsprechern ergeben?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja da hat sich was geändert. Habe mich jetzt doch für neue Kompaktlautsprecher entschieden. Es wurden die SB 18 gebaut. http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/Magaz...aerz-2011/_SB-18-remastered_8636,de,90954,831
Habe auch wieder fleißig Fotos für einen Baubericht gemacht. Jetzt muss nur noch furniert werden und dann kann der Bericht in Angriff genommen werden 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2012)

Mach hinne, ich bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Metalic (4. November 2012)

Brauche mal einen kleinen Tip bzw. etwas Hilfe. Habe mir auch den Pico Lino 2 Bausatz gekauft und werde ab morgen (endlich Urlaub) anfangen das Gehäuse zusammen zu setzen. Ein Bekannter Tischler hat mir das Holz (Multiplex) grob zurecht geschnitten. Nur an einer kleinen Stelle weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, wie ich das machen soll. Und zwar geht es um die Öffnung, in die der Vifa Treiber gesetzt wird. Laut Bauplan muss auf der Innenseite der Öffnung ein Winkel geschliffen werden (Fase nennt sich das glaube ich). Gibt es dafür eine generelle Lösung bzw. Maschine oder muss ich da mit Pfeile und Schleifpapier ran? Habe mit der Pfeile allerdings Angst, dass mir das Holz wegbricht, bzw. die einzelnen Furniere.

Edit: Hier auf einem der Bilder von iNsTaBiL ist es auch zu sehen was ich meine: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

Am Einfachsten nimmt man eine Oberfräse mit entsprechendem Fasenfräser und Anlaufring bzw. -lager. Mit der Feile bzw. Raspel geht das aber auch. Wegbrechen tut da nix, solange du das Werkzeug net  grob unsachgemäß einsetzt.


----------



## Metalic (4. November 2012)

Okay dann werde ich das Ganze erstmal mit einer Pfeile probieren, wenn es nicht so klappt wie erhofft muss der Tischler halt wieder ran  Habe an diese Öffnung irgendwie gar nicht gedachte als er mir das Holz zugeschnitten hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

Sei so gut und schreibe Feile und net Pfeile... das ist was anderes 
Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn man gelegentlich  Pflansch statt Flansch lesen muss, da schüttelts mich  Ist das Dialekt?


----------



## Metalic (4. November 2012)

Ne hast Recht. Schulzeit ist zu lange her :p FEILE


----------



## iNsTaBiL (12. November 2012)

@ Metalic: Bist mit deinen Pico Linos schon fertig? Würde mich auf n paar Bilder freuen und einen Klangbericht


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2012)

Ne habe zwar seit letzter Woche schon Urlaub aber bin irgendwie noch nicht richtig dazu gekommen. Mittwoch gehts los, da stürz ich mich mit meinem Vater in die Tischlerwerkstatt. Holz, Leim, Bausatz alles ist startklar nur ich wiedermal nicht.
So das hier ist das aktuelle Stand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. November 2012)

Oh, da gibts noch ein bisschen was zu machen 

Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. November 2012)

Was nimmste denn für Holz? Ist das Multiplex? Die Zwischenschichten wirken so dick auf dem Bild


----------



## dethacc (14. November 2012)

konnte nicht wiederstehen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (14. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was nimmste denn für Holz? Ist das Multiplex? Die Zwischenschichten wirken so dick auf dem Bild



Ja da ist Multiplex, 16 mm Stärke. Hab bei einem befreundeten Tischler MDF bestellt aber das hatte er noch über, hat mich dann mit dem Zuschneiden nur ne Flasche Whiskey gekostet.  Hoffe Multiplex geht auch in Ordnung. Der Tischler selbst hat "früher" auch Lautsprecher selber gebaut, denke dass es daher okay ist.

Habe heute aber angefangen mit dem Bau. Rundung gefeilt am Ausgang, Löcher gebohrt für die Chassis und die Fasen gefräst. Danach alles zusammen geklebt, nun warte ich bis morgen damit die Elektronik und das Dämmmaterial rein kommt. Hab natürlich heute Morgen mein Telefon vergessen; daher hab ich keine Bilder machen können.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (14. November 2012)

Klasse, schon 2 Leute, die ich in den Bann reißen konnte 

Ich bin mit meinen neuen fertig, jetzt muss nur noch der Bericht fertiggestellt werden


----------



## Zappaesk (14. November 2012)

iNsTaBiL schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, schon 2 Leute, die ich in den Bann reißen konnte



Wer hats gemacht?


----------



## Metalic (14. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer hats gemacht?



Die Schweizer?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. November 2012)

So ist es!


----------



## dethacc (15. November 2012)

darf ich vorstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein neues 2.0 system (und die schlechte handycam)


----------



## Zappaesk (15. November 2012)

Glückwunsch! 
Und, zufrieden?


----------



## dethacc (15. November 2012)

JA auch wenn ich erst doof geguckt habe als diese mini chassis ankamen aber schon beim ersten probehören vor dem zusammenkleben war die angst weg.
Man glaubt garnicht das sämtliche Töne aus diesem kleinen ding kommen und bass ist auch genügend vorhanden (zwar nicht soviel wie bei meinen sub awm 12 welcher auch selbsgebaut ist aber mehr und vorallem nicht so dröhnend wie von dem creative a500). Bin also vollkommen zufrieden und der scythe kama bay amp mit seinen 2x10watt macht seine arbeit auch hervorragend (bis auf sein netzteil was beim ersten kontakt mit der steckdose sich in rauch auflöste^^)


----------



## Zappaesk (15. November 2012)

Das freut mich! Viel Spaß mit dem Ding!


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2012)

Bin heute auch ein gutes Stück voran gekommen. Gestern alles zusammen geleimt und heute die Dämmmatten verklebt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mein Lötkolben Anno 1900 überlebt nun auch die Lötarbeiten.  Auf dem Lötzinn steht zumindest noch "Made in West-Germany". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dethacc (15. November 2012)

klar überlebt der das meiner ist auch noch ein produkt des sozialismus
aber wenigstens habt ihr geeignetes werkzeug und müsst nicht zuschnitten ausm baumarkt mit holzraspel und nem messer arbeiten um winkel mit bis zu 45° zubekommen oder feststellen das die gröste vorhandene lochsäge 68mm hat


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2012)

So liebe Liebenden. Nach vier Bautagen bin ich mit den Pico Linos nun zu 95% fertig. Am Montag werd ich nurnoch im Baumarkt eine helle Lasur oder Wachs holen. Dann werden die Lautsprecher nochmal von außen leicht geschliffen und dann lasiert. 
Hörtest mache ich gerade und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Leider ist uns heute an der Hobelbank ein kleines Missgeschick passiert, aber das merkt man kaum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (18. November 2012)

Saubere Arbeit Metallic! Sind super geworden.

Bei mir hat das Einspielen sehr lange gedauert. 100 % zufrieden war ich erst nach ca. einem Monat (bei ca. 2-3 Stunden hören am Tag).

Schon neue Pläne is Sachen Boxen bauen? 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Metalic (18. November 2012)

Werd die zwei Kleinen am Montag nun erstmal beenden aber im Hinterkopf bin ich schon heiß auf was neues.  Tendiere da ähnlich wie du zu Standlautsprechern für's Fernseh gucken. Mal schauen. Der Winter ist noch lang und mir stehen fast 4 Monate bezahlter Urlaub bevor.  Mein Vater fragte gestern Abend auch was ich denn nun neues bestell?!


----------



## gluecksbaeR (18. November 2012)

Gefällt mir !


----------



## iceman650 (19. November 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Werd die zwei Kleinen am Montag nun erstmal beenden aber im Hinterkopf bin ich schon heiß auf was neues.  Tendiere da ähnlich wie du zu Standlautsprechern für's Fernseh gucken. Mal schauen. Der Winter ist noch lang und mir stehen fast 4 Monate bezahlter Urlaub bevor.  Mein Vater fragte gestern Abend auch was ich denn nun neues bestell?!


 
Naja, im Hififorum hast du ja die Little Princess in den Mund genommen... 
Klasse Lautsprecher


----------



## Metalic (19. November 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Naja, im Hififorum hast du ja die Little Princess in den Mund genommen...
> Klasse Lautsprecher



Hey wer stalkt mich da? 
Bin vor kurzem erst auf die Seite von Udo Wohlgemuth gestoßen, lese die Berichte Abends stundenlang anstatt mich vor den Fernseher zu hängen. Die Little Princess gefielen mir sehr gut was die Berichte angehen aber auch das Optische. Mir gefallen die schlichten Lautsprecher. Ein klein wenig war das aber auch als Scherz gemeint, so als Aufstieg von den Pico Linos zu diesen "High End" Lautsprechern. Mal schauen, der Winter ist noch lang. Würde ja gerne mal in seinen Laden fahren aber von Hamburg aus ist das noch ein gutes Stück


----------



## Hänschen (25. März 2013)

Meint ihr man kann in den Obi latschen und da ne Platte MDF kaufen und in der Zuschneidetheke nach dem Plan zuschneiden lassen samt der Schrägen ?

Oder wär das zuviel des Gemütlichen ?


----------



## Bier (25. März 2013)

Rechteckige Platten schneiden die dir auf jeden Fall. 
Schrägen bzw. Ausschnitte für die Chassis eher nicht denke ich.
Aber fragen kostet nix


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

Da gehst du besser zu nem Schreiner, das mag ein bißchen teurer sein, aber dafür dürfte da auch genauer gearbeitet werden


----------



## Hänschen (25. März 2013)

Sagt mal für was ist dieses selbstklebende Dichtungsband, das da immer erwähnt wird und auch bei manchen Bausätzen dabei ist ?

Ich weiss dass unter das Chassis (das runde Loch) Dichtugnsband kommt damit es luftdicht abschliesst, aber die Seitenwände zB. werden ja angeleimt, da wäre doch keine Verwendung für Dichtungsband.


----------



## Bier (25. März 2013)

Wenn du reichlich Leim verwendest, sollte das Luftdicht sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sagt mal für was ist dieses selbstklebende Dichtungsband, das da immer erwähnt wird und auch bei manchen Bausätzen dabei ist ?
> 
> Ich weiss dass unter das Chassis (das runde Loch) Dichtugnsband kommt damit es luftdicht abschliesst, aber die Seitenwände zB. werden ja angeleimt, da wäre doch keine Verwendung für Dichtungsband.


 
Dichtband kommt nur unter den Korbrand unter abnehmbare (Rück-)Wände und bei nem Sub u.U. unter den Flansch des Aktivmoduls. Ansonsten muss das Gehäuse auch ohne dicht sein. Gehäusekanten würde man damit ohnehin nicht dicht bekommen.


----------



## Heuamöbe (29. März 2013)

Hey
Ich habe mich in den Ferien auch mit den Piccolinos beschäftigt und wollte mich hier für die Inspiration bedanken  Bilder siehe unten, ich denke viel schreiben brauche ich nicht, hier ist ja schon viel berichtet worden.
Zum Abdichten habe ich auch noch eine Frage: Müssen die Chassis vorne komplett dicht sein? Das sind sie bei mir definitiv nicht und ich hatte irgendwo gelesen bei ventilierten Gehäusen sei dies auch nicht unbedingt nötig (!?). Falls ja, habt ihr einen Tipp, wie man das Abdichten möglichst unaufwändig und optisch ansprechend hingekommen könnte?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. März 2013)

Hi,

erstmal ein Lob  
Sind schick geworden!

Wenn die Fläche eben ist, auf der das Chassis sitzt und man die Schrauben "normal" fest anzieht reicht das dicke aus.
Und da das Gehäuse ventiliert ist, wird auch kein extrem hoher Druck entstehen.
--> die Chassis müssen nicht festgeschweißt werden


----------



## Zappaesk (31. März 2013)

Es sollte schon dicht sein, egal ob die gehäuse nun geschlossen oder wie in dem falle als Transmissionslinie ausgeführt. Es entstehen sonst undefinierte Zustände, deren klanglicher Einfluss sich im Vorfeld nicht so einfach bestimmen lässt. Es gibt auch Gehäuse mit definierten, stark bedämpften Undichtigkeiten, die in die Abstimmung mit einfließen. Das kann man aber in dem Fall nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. März 2013)

Sind die einfach nur geleimt? Keine Dübel? Die braucht man dann wohl, wenn überhaupt, nur bei geschlossenen Gehäusen mit großen Chassis?

Tolle Arbeiten im übrigen. Vllt. mach ich das irgendwann auch mal, wenn mir die Kefs nicht mehr gefallen.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (31. März 2013)

Dübel braucht man beim Lautsprecherbau praktisch nie. Egal wie groß das Chassis oder die Gehäuseart ist.


----------



## xXenermaXx (31. März 2013)

Dann hab ich beim Basteln in der Schule immer falschen Leim gehabt. ;D


----------



## iceman650 (31. März 2013)

Entweder das, der Werkstoff hat nicht gepasst oder einfach das Gehäuse wurde nicht richtig verzwingt. 

Ich meine sogar, dass die verleimte Stelle grundsätzlich stabiler ist als das normale Holz sind. Ich glaube Udo meinte da mal etwas, wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ist schon etwas her.
Holzdübel bzw Lamellos sind aber natürlich praktisch, da das Gehäuse sich dann nicht verzieht beim festziehen der Schraubzwingen.
Aus Festigkeitsgründen ist es in der Tat wie Zappaesk sagte nicht nötig, zusätzlich zum Leim andere Verbinder einzusetzen, es kann den Zusammenbau aber durchaus erleichtern.


----------



## Heuamöbe (1. April 2013)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Vllt. mach ich das irgendwann auch mal, wenn mir die Kefs nicht mehr gefallen.^^


 
Um die Kef's zu ersetzen musst du schon größere Geschütze auffahren Bei mir sind die auch eher eine Ergänzung, da ich noch was für den Schreibtisch brauchte. Als erstes Projekt eignen sich die Piccolinos aber sehr gut.


----------



## xXenermaXx (1. April 2013)

Ist auch nur in ferner Zukunft mal angedacht. Ansich bin ich mit denen Top zufrieden, wenn die Aufstellung in meinem Zimmer nicht so schrecklich wäre.^^ Das mit den Breitbändern reizt mich eben. (:


----------



## Heuamöbe (1. April 2013)

Ich hab hier ja gerade den direkten Vergleich zwischen den Piccolinos und meinen Kef iQ7 SE und der Unterschied ist relativ gewaltig
Aber bei mir ist es auch so, dass ich mit den Standboxen am PC kein ordentliches Stereodreieck hinkriege. Und da ich manchmal partout keine Lust auf Kopfhörer habe, brauchte ich unbedingt noch ein Paar Boxen.Mal sehen, wie viel Spielzeit die "kleinen" letztendlich kriegen. Der Bau hat aber schonmal viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Du meinst DIE Kef IQ7 die man auch auf youtube sieht/hört ?

Das sind richtige ausgewachsene Standboxen, die kannste kaum mit sowas kleinem vergleichen, Mehrweg etc.

Der Typ auf youtube hat sich scheinbar auch den Amp selber gebaut 

Edit: es ist der berüchtigte "Symasym" Verstärker, da gibts ne riesen Webseite dazu.


----------

